# Did you change your career???....



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

For the ones of you who spent their life as dependent or CareGivers. All your life was built around this personality type.

Time came and you are making a huge change in your life.
Working on yourself, setting boundaries, feeling free, and independent. Your self esteem started to see the light.
You are moving on with your life...

BUT WHAT ABOUT YOUR CAREER????!!!!!!

Did you think to change or you already changed your career as a CAREGIVER?

If not, how do you feel about it? Don't you feel you need to ESCAPE? or you need a BREAK from giving?

Do you like to share your thoughts or actions?

I would like to read about others experience because sometimes i feel my career is choking me!! Am i the only one who feels this way or there are others who feel the same???


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Never had or wanted a "career"... Floated around from job to job through my youth. Everything from retail assistant management postions to house cleaning and construction. I worked to get enough money to travel or go to school for a while, then went back to work again. Then at 26 I got prego... had a kid, floated around working child care then when she went to school, so did I. Now she will finished 4th grade in June and I will have my BA in History in May 

From there I don't have a clue. I was in education, but dropped that now I am graduating a year earlier than planned, with no idea what's next other than for sure going to grad school, probably library science (would have loved law or combined JD/MLIS but it's not offered anywhere I can get to and is a 4 year program) Job wise I am hoping to stay in research, eventually working my way into knowledge/information brokering  Yup that's real LMAO

If I could move to DC I probably would and try to work my way into political/historical research. Museum job would be a dream... but that will come after the masters.. eventually teaching on a college level.. but that's later too

Yup.. I'm a mess HAAAAAAAAAA I got a great few interview outfits though LOL


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I always had a career, then in 2005 I made a career change to real estate from travel. I spent the next 2 years building it and loved it. Then I left it all to move to the US so now my ex H can have the CEO career. I was not allowed to work under the work visa he had so I stayed home and had a child. H started an affair before our son turned 1 year old. Left us for the OW and we were forced to come back to Canada(because I was 100% dependant on his visa). 

So when I came back to Canada it was too tough to start real estate all over again in a different town than before so I went back to travel. I was lucky to find the job but now I am looking at another career change. I am really excited about it but I know it's going to be few tough years. Yes I get child support and alimony(this one only until 2012) but it's still going to be tough. My child's multiple allergies made me interested in becoming a dietician. So hopefully all works out.


----------



## mariem1967 (Dec 1, 2010)

What you mean by career? When i hear "career" i see busy, successful and rich woman without family, or with family who she sees from time to time. For me, career is doing something that makes me happy and having all the time for my family.
if your job makes you happy don't worry about career


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for sharing.

As for me, being the oldest I was always in charge to take care of my brothers and sister and hold the blame if they did something wrong...

This directed me to my career as a preschool teacher and my current job as a childcare worker...

My interest was always directed toward providing care to people who needs me doing missions and helping anyone asks for help what made me feel that this is the only thing i can master in life.

I am now standing up for myself and became more independent in life with good self esteem and confidence in my capacities to achieve things, also i moved out from my unhealthy marriage and i am moving away from everything that lowers my self esteem or any situation that makes me feel uncomfortable...

All what i went through and what i became now make me feel sick of caring or giving or sacrificing or being mistreated.
I don't mind doing some volunteering to care of people in need but not as a daily job...
So mariem1967 my career is not making me happy now..

That's why i am thinking to give myself a chance to make a change when i get the opportunity and i was thinking of the real estate as a change...  it was your career notreadytoquit..

Anyone who likes to share is welcome


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Real estate is a very cut throat industry especially now in the US. With me,I spent two years building the business and when things started to look up I gave them up(voluntarily) so I can move to CT so my ex H could have a career. It literarly aches me when I remeber how much time I have spent studying to get my license. Here in ON (CAnada) the process is not as simple as in some US states. We have one of the most difficult and strictest educational standards in North America when it comes to real estate. It will always be something I really like to do but right now commission only work does not work for me(not to mention the crazy hours with a 2 year old in tow)


----------

